# Recommendations for easy 50-miler



## hammer (Sep 17, 2009)

My son needs to do a 50-mile ride (in 8 hours) as a requirement for his Boy Scout Cycling merit badge, and I plan on joining him for the ride as well.  He (and I) are not regular riders, we have basic mountain bikes and no plans on investing in road bikes.   Therefore, we are looking at something easy to do.

He does have requirements to do a few 25-mile rides beforehand so he and I won't be totally out of shape. ;-)

The main thought that I had was an out and back on the Cape Cod rail trail with some additional off trail (but on road) loops to make up for any shortages in distance.

Any other suggestions?  Thanks...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2009)

I have no suggestions for routes, but if don't have them already I suggest getting some skinnyish smooth street tires instead of the nobbies that are normally found on MTBs.  Something like this:

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/14...-Tires/Mountain/IRC-Smoothie-Tire-26x1.25.htm


----------



## hammer (Sep 17, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I have no suggestions for routes, but if don't have them already I suggest getting some skinnyish smooth street tires instead of the nobbies that are normally found on MTBs.  Something like this:
> 
> http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/14...-Tires/Mountain/IRC-Smoothie-Tire-26x1.25.htm


Thanks...might look a bit odd on the bike but if it makes road riding easier then it may be worth it.

Is it worth it to get a separate basic set of rims to put the street tires on?


----------



## andyzee (Sep 17, 2009)

Cape Cod Rail Trail is an excellent choice.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't have any experience with running those types of tires since I ride in the woods almost always, but if I were going to be spending that many miles on the road on my bike I'd definitely want tires like that to lower the rolling resistance.  

Getting a second set of rims goes would depend on a few factors; What kind of brakes do you have on the bike?  How comfortable are you with adjusting the brakes when you switch wheels?  How often do you plan on switching them?

Personally I'd just deal with switching the tires on your existing rims when the need arises.


----------



## playoutside (Sep 17, 2009)

Cape Cod  Rail Trail is a great choice.   A couple others to check are East Bay Bike Path in RI, or biking along the Charles River (start out by 128 and loop around at the Museum of Science) -- you'll need to be on roads for a bit at the beginning, but the river path is well developed from Waltham into Boston.  You could also look at the Minutemen Trail, I find it too congested to really enjoy though.

I'd also recommend changing to smooth tires on your existing rims.  I did this a couple years ago when I realized I mainly ride crummy city streets and bike paths.  Definitely cuts the resistance and lets me cover more miles.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Sep 17, 2009)

Changing tires is a good idea, however not really necessary for a one time event... whatever tires you ride on fill them to MAX, bring a patch kit and spare tubes as well as a pump, lots of water, energy snacks and money!  6-8 hours of riding without support will require store stopping a few times for things you will not want to carry (fluids and food).... set small goals, figure a 10-minute break every ten miles or so, spin the crank easily, try not to hammer, rotate leading positions regularly...

Go have fun with it!


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 17, 2009)

Charlie Schuessler said:


> Changing tires is a good idea, however not really necessary for a one time event... whatever tires you ride on fill them to MAX, bring a patch kit and spare tubes as well as a pump, lots of water, energy snacks and money!  6-8 hours of riding without support will require store stopping a few times for things you will not want to carry (fluids and food).... set small goals, figure a 10-minute break every ten miles or so, spin the crank easily, try not to hammer, rotate leading positions regularly...
> 
> Go have fun with it!



Good to see you Charlie!  Long time no see!  Hope life is good.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2009)

Charlie Schuessler said:


> Changing tires is a good idea, however not really necessary for a one time event...



They're going to be doing a few 25 milers before hand too.  I think the tires would be worth it even for the 25 milers, but that's just me.  Good point on the tire pressure, definitely go as high as the tire allows.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 17, 2009)

Any way you could rent/borrow road bikes? Sooooo much easier and more fun on pavement. I rode my dad's old MTB on the road while visiting, I hated every second on that infernal thing.


----------

